# Coppins Farm, Slough (July/August 2010)



## Ionix (Aug 18, 2010)

Although I don't really live in a particularly rural area, I thought this would be the best place to put this. My first _real_ post, about one of my favourite places so far. 











Just around the side (far right of the building in the top picture)















Little stable area at the end of what we think was the milking room.










We couldn't really work out what this room/building was..





This was on the floor, if that helps anyone?





On our way out, we noticed this, it only had a door in it, which pictures of are in the folder.

The whole picture set is here. There are pictures of what we suspect is a slaughter room, just so you know. 


Hope you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## lyl7897 (Aug 18, 2010)

Good urb ex
The Round Building/Room Could Be An Abattoir, Farmers are Aloud To Slaughter a Small Percentage Of There Own Stock ,Without Needing An Abattoir Licence ,They are Also Used by Hunters To Hang Kill Like Deer In,The Height Of The Roof to String up, and the May Be Drains to Take Away The Blood ,.


----------



## Cardiff1927 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Footwear....*

Watch out what 'daps' you wear when Urbexing lovely.


----------



## Ionix (Aug 19, 2010)

lyl7897 said:


> Good urb ex
> The Round Building/Room Could Be An Abattoir, Farmers are Aloud To Slaughter a Small Percentage Of There Own Stock ,Without Needing An Abattoir Licence ,They are Also Used by Hunters To Hang Kill Like Deer In,The Height Of The Roof to String up, and the May Be Drains to Take Away The Blood ,.



Ohh, that's quite interesting information, thanks for passing it on. 



Cardiff1927 said:


> Watch out what 'daps' you wear when Urbexing lovely.



Haha, that's my other half, she seems happy to endure the nettle stings we get through UrbExing in my area (it's pretty much the worst experience we get here. ) Generally I wear cargo trousers and a t-shirt. And a jacket depending on the place.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice find, where abouts is it? I work in Slough


----------



## SuperLividMark (Nov 18, 2010)

*hiya*

Hi,there. I registered specifically to ask you guys about this place. Snooping around on the internet I think I found where it is, is it located at the end of Coppins Lane in Iver, near Slough? Also is it private property/ would I be in trouble if I wanted to take some of my own pictures there?

I'm studying the relationship between "Nature" and "Manmade" articles for a photography project, specifically looking at how things decay and are overtaken by Nature. Being able to shoot a couple of rolls of film at Coppins Farm would be a real godsend seeing how it's in my visinity.

Would really appreciate some help


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 23, 2010)

SuperLividMark said:


> Hi,there. I registered specifically to ask you guys about this place.


These sort of questions aren't allowed on the public forum, but I'd suggest sending a private message to the poster of the thread. Your project sounds interesting...just the sort of thing that interests me too...and wish you well with it. Welcome to DP, but please read the forum rules too.


----------



## PrincessVenom (Dec 28, 2010)

Lovely pics. Grew up near Slough, so always on the look out for local places!

As for the mystery room, I'd be inclined to agree with it being an abbatoir/slaughterhouse. The tiles on the floor and wall = easy cleaning. All got to happen somewhere!

Really interesting set of pics


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 28, 2010)

The building appears to be circular and I was wondering whether originally it enclosed a horse gin that was later superseded by a steam or gas engine and was tiled out later for use as an abattoir or similar.The link below gives the general idea of working,they were used in all sorts of different applications.

http://www.wealddown.co.uk/Buildings/Pugmill-House-from-Redford


----------

